# Wtf my headlights are peeling?!!!



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Yeah mine started peeling like at 13k wtf I installed the overlays from mixed auto design so that took care of the problem


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

That doesnt take care of the problem though it just covered it up, imagine when the laminate you put on fatigues you peel it off and it makes it worse?


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

O no! im at 12000 no peeling yet. Im gonna start carnuba-ing them tho now that you guys said this. Hopefully it protects them


----------



## Nano-Skiff (Aug 25, 2014)

That sucks.


----------



## ChuzCruze (Feb 9, 2012)

I noticed this too on my old Cruze. The "coating", which appeared to be a smoked color, was peeling on the edges closest to the hood. I was a bit shocked to notice this, but ended up getting rid of my Cruze due to other "quality" issues. My dealer did offer to replace them if I paid $200 toward the replacement...no thanks.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

hificruzer226 said:


> That doesnt take care of the problem though it just covered it up, imagine when the laminate you put on fatigues you peel it off and it makes it worse?


It's rated for 5-7 years out doors


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

ChrisWorldPeace said:


> It's rated for 5-7 years out doors


To me this is silly because 5-7 years is a guess and they have no idea where you live, i.e southwest US vs Maine, the material life will drastically vary. I know that its better than what I got but I am just whining since this is the first quality issue I have had with my cruze..:sad010:


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

That's the UV coating peeling off. Any way to promote it so the dealer replaces the headlights for you? 

3 years/93k miles here and no peeling. But my headlights have had protective film on them from almost day 1.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Im gonna take it to the dealer but im just whining.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Yeah my 2011 has been doing it for a while now. Bugs me but I know the dealer isn't gonna replace them and it doesn't bother me enough to.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I'd bet this problem is directly related to how much time the car spends outdoors exposed to sunlight. Much like how the early plastic lenses turned yellow so soon from UV radiation. Does anyone have a Cruze with peeling headlights that is under a cover of some kind during the day?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I'll take a look at the other headlight. One is new from the accident so luckily I reset that and the 3 ECO wheels winter deterioration timeline. The 1 original wheel is starting to show peel. Let me know what the dealer says as I'm currently 30k into my 13's 3yr 36 and doubt extended would touch it.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

hificruzer226 said:


> Im gonna take it to the dealer but im just whining.


Be sure to let me know how everything goes at the dealership, and if further assistance is needed. I'm always happy to help the best that I can. 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## mrbean8686 (Jun 23, 2012)

Mine is peeling on the passenger side too. Mine is a 12 ltz cruze with 25,000 miles and I am debating if I should take it to the dealer. I'm pretty anal about this stuff.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The headlamp housings are covered under the 3/36 B to B.
These and all others have a hardcoating applied when made.
That hardcoating is what turns opague over time from sun damage and is what you are removing when you use one of the restoration kits.
Once removed, you find yourself having to re-polish around twice a year.

Back to the peeling......although I have seen it before, those that I spoke to frequently pressure washed their cars.....like at those places you put your money in the slot and you have five or ten minutes to spray away.
These frequently operate on the 150 psi range and if too close to the lamp housings and there are any tiny stone chips on the lens, the high pressure water gets under the coating and rips it off the lens.

Same thing happens if you get to close to the paint on the body or the clear coated rims.....it'll strip the paint off.

So, just for information sake, beware of getting too close to the car with those things.

To the OP.....if you are still in warranty, no promises, but G.M. will likely replace the housings......sort of at their option....a good dealer can push it through if they want to.

Rob


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Robby said:


> The headlamp housings are covered under the 3/36 B to B.
> These and all others have a hardcoating applied when made.
> That hardcoating is what turns opague over time from sun damage and is what you are removing when you use one of the restoration kits.
> Once removed, you find yourself having to re-polish around twice a year.
> ...


So I will be going to the dealer at the end of the month about it. I never have used a pressure washer on my car. Since its only one side I believe it was a defect during the application of the uv coating.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

mrbean8686 said:


> Mine is peeling on the passenger side too. Mine is a 12 ltz cruze with 25,000 miles and I am debating if I should take it to the dealer. I'm pretty anal about this stuff.


Hi mrbean8686,

We definitely suggest getting into the dealership while your vehicle is still within warranty. We definitely understand how this must be frustrating, however, we'd be happy to reach out to your dealership on your behalf. If interested, please private message us your VIN and contact information.

Amber N.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I work 6 days a week and I am getting married in less than 3 weeks I am strapped for time......So it has to wait as it is not a drivability issue.


----------



## mrbean8686 (Jun 23, 2012)

I have to take my car to get the trunk switch repair again, I dont think it even lasted a year before failing again. When I do take it in I will bring up the headlights issue. I will keep you guys posted.


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

No problems with my 13 @ 24,000 miles. However my car is in a garage 90% of it's life. So unless it's on the road, it's parked in a garage.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

99_XC600 said:


> No problems with my 13 @ 24,000 miles. However my car is in a garage 90% of it's life. So unless it's on the road, it's parked in a garage.


I'm at 30k with mostly freeway/turnpike miles and outside kept. Mine only look like they are sand blasted. I'll take a closer look when it's not raining.


----------



## larbian (Jul 30, 2014)

I don't know if anyone is still getting notifications on this thread but I have a 2014 with 36,000 and the drivers headlight is peeling at the corner by the hood. I was thinking of using nail polish along the peel to see if it will stop or slow it down.

Any thoughts?

Thanks


----------

